# We brought our little boy home!



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

We brought Honey Hollow Jackson (from Steph) home on Saturday!

I have been looking for my camera, but no luck yet. and my phone's pics are just not great.

I REALLY wanna post pics of him and his little temporary pen in Kevin's garage, but I cannot find the camera!! Grrr!

I was SO happy to bring him home. I have been looking at the pics Steph has been sending me, and trying to be patient!

We all just love him! the girls have been playing with him a lot..  As soon as I can find that crazy camera....

And soon I will be bringing home a little girl from 4hmama!!

I am SO EXCITED to be starting my own little milking operation someday!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations Lawanda! you deserve some happiness after all you went through

I lost my camera to -- been looking high and low for the past day *sigh* so I know how you feel. I stole my moms to take pictures of the girls udders.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah! Want pics!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh Lawanda......So happy for you and your family :clap: !!!!!! Can't wait to see pics of the little cutie!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on your new little guy.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new kid, another milestone closer to having your own dairy operation! Am looking forward to pics.

Deb Mc


----------

